# Toro Power Clear 180 - Model 38282 Rebuild



## gibbywmu (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello,

I bought this used several years ago and it finally crapped out. I believe something happened in the OHV, looks like a piece of the connecting rod has broken off (not sure if I can replace this whole OHV Assembly? The descriptions aren't very clear in the Parts Diagrams). This will become my small project, I'm just going to buy a new snowblower for now. I might as well buy a new carb, the OHV assembly, and the muffler since there are still 3 screws stuck inside (they rusted and had to be drilled). Probably have to retap the holes too.

I don't know much about small engine repair, but it looks like the Piston has several gashes in it and may be burned. Is this a hard repair? I don't even see the piston kit in the parts manual. Not sure if this ran lean or what to cause it, but looks like it needs a new piston for sure.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

save yourself some cash and headaches ..... repower it with a chonda.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I was gonna say, check out the specs on the Predator 79cc.


----------



## gibbywmu (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I definitely would be interested in doing this, but I know the footprint would not match. Looks like the recoil is going in the wrong direction as well. My point is, I'm leary because of the modifications that might be necessary in repowering it. Couldn't find any videos or anything online for repowering a PowerClear 180.


----------

